# Seeking Temp Employment Need Info/Guidance



## EMB (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am interested in working in Australia for approx 6 months from January to June or July of 2012. I know this is really early, but I am wanting to get started early to ensure that I can make the trip. I live in the USA and have always wanted to visit Australia for too many reasons to list here.

I'm a college graduate and am wanting to acquire a job that will make enough money to allow me to fly there, live, and explore. The problem is, is that I've no idea where to begin my search. Job agencies in general seem sketchy so I was hoping that this forum can help me out.

I'm not picky at all at what type of job I can get, from hospitality, to general labor, to skilled labor, my main goal is to get to the country and experience as much as I can for as long as I can. 

Any advice on where to begin or where to look will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey EMB well you've come to the right place to look for advice rest assured! In terms of agencies you could register with them beforehand and have interviews set up for when you've arrived, it would put you one step ahead of the competition for sure... You can also start applying for jobs whilst still in the US and just explain in your cover letter that you are not arriving until January etc but I have a feeling a lot of WHV jobs - Working Holiday Visa are high turnover thus meaning that the employers won't want to look at your application until your actually present in the country.


----------



## EMB (Jul 8, 2011)

Well so agencies are the best route to take? If so, do you happen to know of a few off the top of your head that are reputable? My ideal situation would be to have a job lined up by the time I get there so I can appropriately plan living (if not provided) and a means to get to where I need to go. 

I am really new to all of this so any advice would be welcomed and appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bonnie Power (Jul 12, 2011)

If you want to find a job as soon as possible, I would recommend contacting companies that are in the industry that you have the most experience in. Explain in a covering letter that you are interested to speak with them about a short term contract role and then outline the skills and experience you can offer.

To have a look at some sample cover letters and resumes that work well in the Australian Job Market, check out www DOT melbourneresumes DOT com DOT au

Australian employers love candidates who take the initiative to contact them directly, because they like working with people who have confidence in themselves.

So the first step is to work out which city you would like to work in, and then do a search to find all the companies that are situated in that city. 

The second step is to send an email to the general enquiry email address, and ask for the name of the person who is responsible for recruiting people in your area of expertise or trade.

The third step is to send them your cover letter and resume expressing an interest in working for them on a short term contract, and then outlining how your international experieince can be of benefit....

Finally, the fourth step is to send 2 or 3 follow up emails until you have a response.

Good luck, Your Persistence will pay off in the long run.


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Totally agree with Bonnie above, they love proactive people in Australia so getting registered before you arrive only makes you as a candidate look more appealing. Depending on your industry you may find some reputable agencies from here: Register with Agencies Also take a look at SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site for plenty more. Make sure you CV is up scratch and then start sending it away along with specifically tailored cover letters to each position and your laughing!


----------



## nepoliandgreat (Nov 10, 2010)

Aah! You just want to come Australia, it is only the aim you have (I mean you have shown through your post) , better you set your mind what exactly you want to do in your life, what is area of interest and move forward. As on now you should make a good resume post at various job search sites so that recruiters can contact with you.


----------

